# Board v. Home Stabling



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

I've sold my house. I own one (1) horse, three (3) indoor pets, and live alone. 

I currently board my horse.

I will need to purchase another home.

This is where I ask for ya'lls kind advice. 

Boarding vs. Home Stabling of Your Horse

Those being boarding or home stabling. The attached article has great pros/cons for both. Key word in my situation, I'm SINGLE - the single bread earner, gardener, shopper, bill payer, mender, fixer of things undone, etc.! I'm alone in all that I do except with my horse. 

I figure I have three (3) options:

1. Purchase a patio home and continue to board my horse ( considering the pros/cons ). 

2. Purchase home/land (build if necessary on a budget) w/in 20 mile radius of work and purchase horse trailer and travel to riding trails further away ( considering the pros/cons ). 

3. Purchase home/land in riding country with access to 3,000 acres of riding trails; yet, 45/50 miles from work ( considering the pros/cons ). 

My horse is 8 and in 10 years I'll purchase another horse. I won't sell my current horse and want him to have a retirement home (hopefully with me) and be the pasture mate to a future horse. 

I'd like to address that I'm not certain if I can hook up a horse trailer by myself and I really like the comraderie of boarding. Also, I've recently lost a parent and my mother is aging and needs help and I'm the eldest child with no children (45 years old) and have been given the task of part-time 'caretaker' by my siblings (aren't they nice?!). This is a stressful task. 

I guess another option would to be continue to board and purchase a patio home (less yard work and more freedom) and continue to look for land nearby that is reasonably priced that I can prepare for my current horses's retirement and home for future horse? 

Many thanks to all of you.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you considered purchasing land with a home and then building another on it for your mom? Or just land and building 2 homes.

It's difficult trying to care for an elderly parent because you end up driving back and forth to their place, plus if you are boarding you are now driving back and forth to the barn as well. 

If you have everyone in one location, it saves time and gas from driving all over. Plus having lost a spouse, it might be good for your mom to have a horsey friend to go out back and visit/bring treats to.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I work 35 miles from home and currently own a 5 acre farmette.

I could have bought more land, but 5 acres for a single person to care for is enough.

CAN you do it? Probably. Do you WANT to? I don't know. It's hard work, and horses can be destructive.

If you board, your horse has company. If you bring him home it's not good to have only one horse on the property, so you'd have to get him a companion.

When you have your own place you'll spend less time riding and more time doing upkeep. Those stalls that someone else cleans when you board? You'll have to do them. Fence repairs? Get out those gloves and wire cutters, and prepare to spend all day making sure your whole set up is still in good shape.

Grass cutting all that acreage will be your responsibility. Even if you have horses out on it, they don't eat everything down evenly. You'll also have to drag your pastures occasionally to break up any manure, as well as reseed any areas that the horses trample down to bare earth.

Plus, what are your plans for manure? You'll have to check local regulations concerning the disposal or spreading of manure on your land. Depending on your local laws, you may have to pay someone to dispose of it for you.

What are the local laws concerning shelter for livestock in your area? If you don't have stalls or run ins, will you be in violation of animal welfare laws? 

I love being out by myself in the middle of beef cattle country, but unless you enjoy having only animals for company most of the time, you might want to consider continuing to board and buying a small house in town.

As far as hitching up a horse trailer, that's learned easily enough. You just have to make sure your towing vehicle has the correct capacity to pull and stop your trailer. It also wouldn't hurt to take lessons in how to back up, and how to place your trailer where you want it. You won't always be able to pull it into position; sometimes you'll have to back it in.

I'm not trying to scare you away from owning your own property and having your horse at home. I personally love caring for my own horses but it can be daunting, time consuming, and lonely, and if you're the primary care giver for an elderly parent, you may not be able to devote as much time as you need in order to properly care for your animals and property.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks to both of you.

Delfina, 

My mother will not leave her home which is paid for. It is the last residence she resided with her husband and it is two small for the both of us! She continues to work and yard maintenance is part of the HOA. It's just difficult for me b/c I'm constantly driving to/fro to help her and half the time she reschedules (this is her typical method of controlling which I'm trying to remedy - everyone has their family dynamics). Thus, it is so very exhausting. I'm suggesting other resources for her and sending emails with helpful info, rather than driving over, showing her how to use the internet (again) in which to obtain information she needs. She actually teaches typing and computer basics to grade schoolers; thus, she knows how to use a computer/internet - it's just one of those control tactics of hers (also punishment for me not having children!). Anywho, enough of that rant. My mother is scared of horses, too. She does not know the poll from the dock! 

Speed Racer,

You provide additional cons to home boarding. Also, being a female it may be somewhat risky considering security to be out alone. Perhaps I'll stick with the patio home and continue boarding. I can look for land nearby for future use and if its a good price, too.

Presently, there are 5 acres available on CLEARED pasture in hunt country (3000 acres) adjacent to another horse farm. Which would be nice b/c then perhaps we (neighbors) could look out for each others horses. It's a really pretty parcel, cleared, good grass, some sand, with an easement into hunt country trails. Very tempting. I could build a small home and 2 stall barn w/ tack room & hay storage.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Delfina,

There are a couple pieces of info you've left out of your analysis. 

1.) How do you feel about the driving time/commute? Hate it/it's torture? Nuetral towards it? Like it/it's your decompression time?

2.) How happy are you with your current boarding situation and how affordable is it? 

For me, I would absolutely love the 5 acres in hunt country and would build a small home and 2 stall barn. I home board, we have 14 acres and access to lots of places to ride. However, SpeedRacer has done an excellent job describing how much work your own property is; and I am fortunate to have a spouse who helps. I will never, ever board my horses again, not even to get some of the amenities that come with boarding. 

BUT, that means a lot more time in the car commuting to work and your other responsibilities.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Maura, most the pros/cons are listed in the below article, as aforementioned. 

Boarding vs. Home Stabling of Your Horse

The driving time is as follows:

25 minutes to/from home/office & 20 minutes to/from home/barn provided I'm in a 20 mile radius. Thus, 2.5 hours travel to/from home/office and an average of 5 visits per week to stable = 1 hour travel to/from barn. Less yard work and more freedom. 

1 hour to/from home/office should I move to hunt country = 10 hours driving weekly. Also, longer distance to shopping, etc. Tons of yard work and less riding time. Yet, although I gain quality time with my horse by home stabling, I lose riding time. 

I like my current boarding situation and the riders. My horse has a run-in w/ 1 acre pasture alone -- he is not lonely and can interact with other horses over the fence and on trail rides (he's the lead horse!). Yet, should new boarders arrive or pasture switching, there is (and has been) herd ranking and my horse is usually beat up a good deal. For instance, last year I took 1 week vacation and felt secure that he would be cared for. Yet, during my absence, the owner put her mare with my gelding and she bit the heck out of him. When I returned, she (the mare) kicked me! Since then my gelding has had the 1 acre pasture to himself. This will not always be the case. 

I'm worried that I'll be burdened with careing for the "farmette" and not have time to ride or be too exhausted to ride. Whilst at the same time I worry what to do with my horse when he is ready to retire and I purchase another horse. 

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Again, I could purchase land/home w/in 20 mile radius, then learn to trailer to trails. Then, I'd not be so worried perhaps. Then again, there's my back has 'given' out a good deal lately. Geesh, now I'm even more worried!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Seabiscuit, it's all about what _you_ want and think you can handle.

The horse will adapt either way, trust me. They're not as delicate mentally as we like to think they are. :wink:

Being in the middle of hunt country would be a definite plus for me, since you wouldn't have to trailer far to ride.

I'll be 52 y/o this year, and I've been caring for the horses and my property for the last 5 years. If you want it badly enough, you can make it work.

Sure, being older means taking things slower and recovery time is longer, but the rewards of doing and caring for your own animals and place are extremely enriching.

I boarded for 27 years, and I wouldn't go back to it now for any reason.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I would never live alone with a horse to take care of. I know people do it, but so much can go wrong, and chances are your nearest neighbor isn't going to be within easy hailing distance. If I had the money I'd build two dwellings and rent one out to another horse owner. If not I'd continue to board.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can't live your life in fear of the 'maybes' or 'what ifs', ponyboy.

If I worried about everything that _could_ happen to me or my animals, I'd never leave the house.

That's no way to live, IMHO.

Life's an adventure. You can't enjoy the adventure if you're worrying about things that may never happen.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> You can't live your life in fear of the 'maybes' or 'what ifs', ponyboy.



You can if you've taken responsibility for the life of an animal IMHO. I had a dog that had a severe allergic reaction once and he would have died if I hadn't had a vehicle to get him to the vet. For myself, I wouldn't hesitate to live in the middle of nowhere by myself. But it's different when you have a pet. If my horse colicked because I was late coming home from work and there was no one else to feed him he might end up OK but I would feel guilty anyway.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm 56 and I have 2 horses on 20 acres, I work full time and I take care of all the maintenance of the yard, horses including the LQ and truck. I have boarded before and if i have to do it again I will get out of the horse hobby. I love the fact that when I come home I have 2 animals at the fence following the truck up the lane and nickering to me when I park. I know how my horses are being fed and how thier treated, I know thier personalilties better than if I only visited for a few hours. I always have my therapist out back if I need him. I think it alot easier to have them at home than boarding. I don't have to worry about anyone messing with my tack or more so my horse. Yes it's a pain in the butt sometimes I cuss when I have to wade through mud and snow, my body kills me on the cold days , but then the satisfaction of caring for something that soley depends on you and shows you that they care for you by giving you the feeling of freedom when your out on a trail taking in nothing but nature as you and your horse become one. It's the bestest Mental Therapy in the world...I wouldn't have it any other way...:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You can if you've taken responsibility for the life of an animal IMHO. I had a dog that had a severe allergic reaction once and he would have died if I hadn't had a vehicle to get him to the vet. For myself, I wouldn't hesitate to live in the middle of nowhere by myself. But it's different when you have a pet. If my horse colicked because I was late coming home from work and there was no one else to feed him he might end up OK but I would feel guilty anyway.


I keep my dog inside when I'm not home, so I don't have to worry about her getting into anything that could give her an allergic reaction when I'm not there. So that point is moot.

Don't let your dog run loose, because that's as irresponsible as an owner can get. I'll bet there are leash and license laws in your area that make running loose illegal. 

Your horses can colic at any time, whether or not you're there. They can also colic and the BO/BM not be there, or in the middle of the night when the caregivers are asleep. So that point is also moot.

You just can't plan for every contingency and there are going to be times, even if your horses are boarded, when there are NOT going to be any humans around.

Make sure your horses have a consistent diet and consistent feeding times, abundant clean water available, and keep them in safe fencing. That's all your BO/BM is doing, and anyone dedicated enough can do the same.

I refuse to live in fear and guilt, because that way lies madness.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel that all of you have valid reasons. I rode at the stable last night in the arena (we've lost all nearby trails due to construction) and was home by 9:45 PM and was exhausted. I'm worried that being tired will lead to mistakes that would cause harm. I have a very demanding job -- which I don't want to lose. 

I guess I just want the best of both worlds! 

The sell of my home may not occur b/c the buyer has changed her mind. Thus, I'll be stuck in my home longer, which is fine. My current home is 12 miles from the stable and 22 from work. I save gas on weeknights by driving to the barn after work. I'm usually at the barn 2/3 nights a week and every Sat/Sun. Whether I ride or not, I like spending time with my horse. It's great to sit in the pasture and read a book while he grazes. I've fallen asleep many a time listening to his munching! Here, the pro of boarding is that I don't have to maintain the pastures and I really like the comraderie of the other ladies. I feel safe.

I imagine I'll keep my current home on the market (provided the buyer changes her mind) and have the time to ponder my options. 

Who knows what will happen. 

I sure do appreciate all of ya'lls feedback. There's nothing like an altruistic discussion where none are wrong or right, just a simple exchange of ideas.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> I would never live alone with a horse to take care of. I know people do it, but so much can go wrong, and chances are your nearest neighbor isn't going to be within easy hailing distance. If I had the money I'd build two dwellings and rent one out to another horse owner. If not I'd continue to board.


 
You cannot be serious?

A person can spend their life attached by the lead rope to the horse and the horse can still experience issues.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You can if you've taken responsibility for the life of an animal IMHO. I had a dog that had a severe allergic reaction once and he would have died if I hadn't had a vehicle to get him to the vet. For myself, I wouldn't hesitate to live in the middle of nowhere by myself. But it's different when you have a pet. If my horse colicked because I was late coming home from work and there was no one else to feed him he might end up OK but I would feel guilty anyway.


Wow, and I thought I worried too much.

I am a little confused though. If you live alone in the country (vs living alone elsewhere) you will not have a vehicle to take your dog to the vet? Am I missing something?

I have lots of pets and I take their care very seriously. I do not see how living with horses would some how restrict me being able to take proper care of them.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, now everyone has a right to state their own opinion - yet, to be hateful and accusatory? 

Why not remain polite when we correspond with others whose opinions we might not share. Keep in mind that when we communicate in print, the reader can’t see our facial expressions or our body language, nor can they hear the tone of our voices.

Is there no policy for polite discussion ranting and publicizing opinions that aren't polite enough for the forums?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

We aren't being straight out rude. We are stating opninions and trying to *sniff* help a person scared of life.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I keep my dog inside when I'm not home, so I don't have to worry about her getting into anything that could give her an allergic reaction when I'm not there. So that point is moot.
> 
> Don't let your dog run loose, because that's as irresponsible as an owner can get. I'll bet there are leash and license laws in your area that make running loose illegal.


The allergic reaction was caused by his rabies shot. 

So how about not jumping to conclusions? If you knew all the other risks I've taken in my life, you wouldn't be saying that I live my life in fear, believe me.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My horses are at home with me, and have been since i was 14. I wish i boarded to be honest, if i could afford it i would. I am the only one in my family that knows anything about horses so i am left to myself making training errors, and not getting second opinions. If i want a second opinion id have to go to a trainer or ask someone to come over. Im a very social person, i love interacting with other people. Riding with other horses ect would be sooo nice for my 5yr old. But we always ride alone, always always alone. It gets boring and when i get stuck, i cant get an opinion right then an there by someone else at my barn because im the only one! When i have kids, i will board there horses (if they do want them) i think social interaction is such a good thing, dealing with people and other riders is something we all have to learn. I work at a show barn, im constantly helping the girls who ride there. I would love love to have that. Just my opinion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> The allergic reaction was caused by his rabies shot.
> 
> So how about not jumping to conclusions? If you knew all the other risks I've taken in my life, you wouldn't be saying that I live my life in fear, believe me.


You didn't _say_ the allergic reaction was caused by his rabies shot. It would have taken very little to add that piece of information, but you didn't.

I could only extrapolate that your dog had an allergic reaction to something he ate or rolled in, and that's generally because people let their dogs run loose.

I don't know anything about you but your, "I would NEVER live alone and have horses!" post lead me to believe that you're a fearful person who never sees the glass as half full, only as half empty.

Responsibility to your animals does not mean you're tied to them with an unbreakable, permanent umbilicus. If you think the BO/BM never leaves or doesn't have a life outside of their clients' horses, you're sadly mistaken. 

My horses and other animals are taken care of very well. Just because I'm not paying someone else to do it doesn't mean I'm not being responsible.

It also doesn't mean I'm a neglectful owner if I'm not there 24/7/365, watching over them and having heart palpitations every time they take a misstep.

They're animals, not delicate invalids who need to be bubble wrapped and monitored constantly.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I very much enjoy having my three boys out my backdoor. Things I thought of to weigh upon your decision. The cost of board compared to cost of home care. It would cost more than the mortgage of my farm to board my three boys. It might not matter as much with one horse though. The cost of set up might be high too, depending on materials and if you have enough friends that can swing hammers, or have to hire someone. I feed three times a day, shovel poop for an hour, groom for an hour, then try to fit at least an hour of fun horse stuff like riding. If you ever want to sleep in again you might want to continue boarding. I have not slept in in years. I do love the feeding and yes even the shoveling. If you want to save more time for riding then boarding might be the way to go. If you want more overall horse time than you can't beat self care.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't know anything about you but your, "I would NEVER live alone and have horses!" post lead me to believe that you're a fearful person who never sees the glass as half full, only as half empty.


I was going to join you in playing armchair psychologist but I decided I'm bigger than that. Suffice it to say that everybody's posts reveal things about them.

There's a big difference between your horse getting colic for some reason you can't control and getting it because of something you did (or didn't) do. The people who can't see that difference are the ones who buy horses and stick them in their backyard without knowing anything about them. Those people get heavily criticized around here, and I agree with that. 

I've never owned a horse or worked at a barn. I bet you any money that if I posted I was going to buy my first horse and take care of it at home by myself people would tell me it's a bad idea. Might my opinion of living alone with horses be different if I had more experience? Maybe.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> I've never owned a horse or worked at a barn.


Then why on earth are you posting in a thread discussing the pros and cons of home stabling versus boarding?


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I am currently boarding, and hate it. I would much prefer to have mine out my back door again, but that won't be happening for a few more years now unfortunately.

@ponyboy - My mare had a mild bout of colic 2 weeks ago where I board (I board at a very nice place), *and the BO totally missed it*. I go check on my horse daily and was me that caught what was going on, so boarding does not mean that your horses are safer by any means.

Yes as SR has posted previously, there is alot of work that goes along with having your horses home with you... and I miss it. I'm 51, single, and am looking forward to the day I can stop boarding and bring my kids home... I've been boarding one year this month


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

maura said:


> Then why on earth are you posting in a thread discussing the pros and cons of home stabling versus boarding?



This is the Internet. You don't have to have professional experience to participate. Besides the OP was looking for opinions, not facts. If she'd asked about what kind of hay feeder to buy or how high her feed bins should be off the ground, I wouldn't have commented.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The OP was looking for informed opinions from people who had experience with both options, home care and boarding. 

I may have an opinion about nuclear physics, but if I post it on a nuclear physics forum, I shouldn't expect it to be taken seriously by the actual nuclear physicists.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> This is the Internet. You don't have to have professional experience to participate. Besides the OP was looking for opinions, not facts. If she'd asked about what kind of hay feeder to buy or how high her feed bins should be off the ground, I wouldn't have commented.


This is true but people who post on here are looking for experienced peoples' feedbacks. Not people who know nothing about horses and just have their own silly opinion about something they know nothing about. *If you dont know what your talking about, dont speak.* Or in this case "post"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I was going to join you in playing armchair psychologist but I decided I'm bigger than that.


Apparently you're not, since you presumed to advise someone on something of which you have exactly _zero_ experience.



ponyboy said:


> I've never owned a horse or worked at a barn.


Then what, besides trolling for an argument, led you to this particular forum?

You don't have horses and have never worked at a barn, so what exactly are you doing on a _horse_ BB?

I call troll, folks. Let's let this one trip-trap back under its bridge and ignore its bids for attention.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> This is true but people who post on here are looking for experienced peoples' feedbacks.


Then why are they here? LOL. Everyone knows you can't trust everything you read on a message board. Unless you know them in real life, you have no proof the people here (or on any board) are what they say they are. Besides, when was the last time you read something here that was inaccurate? Yesterday, I'm guessing. That's also part of the nature of the Internet. It's inevitable.

I've read a lot of books on horses. It would be very easy for me to find a random picture of a horse on the Internet, say that it's mine and make up realistic stories about it. In fact I seem to remember a while back a teenager said one of her friends was doing just that on another board. 

If you want to make sure you're getting an experienced opinion, you go to the web site of a professional organization .Or better yet read a book - you know, those things from before the 90's made of paper :lol: - or talk to a real live person whose history you know. But I'm sure you knew all that already.

Otherwise I agree, you should take everything you read here with a grain of salt... and realize you're going to get a lot of advice you think is out of left field. If you find what someone says to be suspicious, by all means ask what they're basing it on. If you'd asked me that I would have said "honestly nothing, it's just my opinion." I don't back down from an argument but I also don't lie.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Then what, besides trolling for an argument, led you to this particular forum?


I love horses. I used to ride as a kid, now I can't afford to. In fact my financial situation is so bad I will be lucky if I even see a horse in real life for the next five years. So I get my horse fix any way I can. 

Is that a good enough answer for you? 

btw, The definition of a troll is not "anyone who disagrees with majority opinion." Trolls by nature don't stick around to hear the counter arguments to their posts. They post and run. Call me a mean ******* if you want, but the word troll doesn't fit.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I love horses. I used to ride as a kid, now I can't afford to. In fact my financial situation is so bad I will be lucky if I even see a horse in real life for the next five years. So I get my horse fix any way I can.


Ode to those who are passionate about animals


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Being single, I would board your horse for now. You don't want to be ovewhelmed with chores and feeling guilty that your horse is alone and not getting enough attention. At least at a boarding facility he will have friends and maybe you can find someone you trust to part-lease him to keep him riding. In a few years when your life settles down, you can consider selling your condo and buying a place with more room.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I would never live alone with a horse to take care of. I know people do it, but so much can go wrong, and chances are your nearest neighbor isn't going to be within easy hailing distance. If I had the money I'd build two dwellings and rent one out to another horse owner. If not I'd continue to board.


I have to agree, especially if you have a full time job. What if a horse colics or goes down while you're at work? What if all of the horses get loose in the middle of the night, or day? There's just too much to go wrong.

Ponyboy, I find your take on this situation very responsible. We all would like to have our horses in our front yard, but sometimes that's just not the best idea, even if we can afford it or have the room for it.

I lease a farm and have 6 horses on it right now. I live 20 minutes away so I cannot be there 24/7. However, the owners of the property live there and are retired. Someone is home 24/7 and keeps an eye on things. I would not have leased this property otherwise.


----------

